# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  حصرياً منزل نانسي عجرم وهيفاء وهبي بالصور خطيره  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## faissal

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حصريا شاهد منزل نانسي عجرم وهيفاء وهبي والفنانين الآخرين أتيت لكم بصور لمنزل الفنانة نانسي عجرم التي عشقها الملايين صور ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادره جدا  7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7    هل انت من محبي نانسي وأمثالها؟ أبشر قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم : ( يحشر المرء مع من احب يوم القيامه ) قال تعالى : ( حَتَّى إِذَا جَاء أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ رَبِّ ارْجِعُونِ{99} لَعَلِّي أَعْمَلُ صَالِحاً فِيمَا تَرَكْتُ كَلَّا إِنَّهَا كَلِمَةٌ هُوَ قَائِلُهَا وَمِن وَرَائِهِم بَرْزَخٌ إِلَى يَوْمِ  يُبْعَثُونَ{100} فَإِذَا نُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَلَا أَنسَابَ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ وَلَا يَتَسَاءلُونَ{101} فَمَن ثَقُلَتْ مَوَازِينُهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ{102} وَمَنْ خَفَّتْ مَوَازِينُهُ  فَأُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ فِي جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدُونَ {103})  سورة المؤمنون

----------


## عبدالناصر68

اذا كان العمر يقاس بالسعاده فاكتب على قبرى مات قبل ان يولد  اخي الكريم لفت انتباهي التوقيع فأردت ان اصلح لك فكرتك عن السعادة : يقول الحكيم : ولست أرى السعادة جمع مال                    ولكن التقي هو السعيد وتقوى الله خير الزاد ذخرا                   وعند الله للأتقى مزيد   عموما : بارك الله فيك على هذه التذكرة للناس المساكين المجنونين بأمثال هؤلاء الساقطات

----------


## arabicano

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حصريا شاهد منزل نانسي عجرم وهيفاء وهبي والفنانين الآخرين أتيت لكم بصور لمنزل الفنانة نانسي عجرم التي عشقها الملايين صور ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادره جدا  7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7     هل انت من محبي نانسي وأمثالها؟ أبشر قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم : ( يحشر المرء مع من احب يوم القيامه ) قال تعالى : ( حَتَّى إِذَا جَاء أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ رَبِّ ارْجِعُونِ{99} لَعَلِّي أَعْمَلُ صَالِحاً فِيمَا تَرَكْتُ كَلَّا إِنَّهَا كَلِمَةٌ هُوَ قَائِلُهَا وَمِن وَرَائِهِم بَرْزَخٌ إِلَى يَوْمِ  يُبْعَثُونَ{100} فَإِذَا نُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَلَا أَنسَابَ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ وَلَا يَتَسَاءلُونَ{101} فَمَن ثَقُلَتْ مَوَازِينُهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ{102} وَمَنْ خَفَّتْ مَوَازِينُهُ  فَأُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ فِي جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدُونَ {103})  سورة المؤمنون

 شكرا لكاتب الموضوع علا هدا الموضوع
 اسال الله ان يهدي الفنانت نانسي عجرم الا مايحب ويرض
 انا بنسبت لي فالفنانت نانسي عجرم اشرف من بعض الكاءنات  البهيميتا
ياليت لو تملك  اي صورت لبيت احد الفراعنت   فنزلها لو سمحت

----------


## HICHOUR

الحمد لله
أنا أحب رسول الله والخلفاء الأربعة 
أحب وعبد الله بن مسعود
والامام أحمد
وشيخ الاسلام بن تيمية
والشيخ ناصر الدين الالباني
رحم الله الجميع
أسأل الله ان يجمعني واياهم في الفردوس الأعلى 
أما الساقطات والفاسقات فأبغضهم في الله ولكن اسأل الله لهم الهداية

----------

